
Fart Blamed for Causing a Fire During Surgery at a Tokyo Hospital - hellofunk
http://gizmodo.com/fart-blamed-for-causing-a-fire-during-surgery-at-a-toky-1788414929
======
LordWinstanley
The surgeon must have been a 'Quack'.

